# Lights For Garage



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Fluorescent are not obsolete. They provide a good level of illumination. Easy to maintain and cheap to run. If the garage is a commercial one then you just need to watch for stroboscopic effects. Easily overcome. Ask this question later. If the ceiling level is high then Sodium types are a good alternative. The high bay variety give a colour rendering that may not suit but there are other colour rendered types on the market that will fit the bill. Mercury Vapour and Halide are good alternatives but usual only in high definition light areas. Lots to choose from and the list is by no means complete. Given the size of your garage I would go with low hung fluorescent of the High Frequency T5 Type. 

Frank


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Lights for Garage*

I had not heard that flourescent was obsolete. Most residential shops and garages in our area us cheap $7 two tube 4 foot shop lites and install them with receptacles. This is cheap and when they burn out throw away becasue ballast costs too much. It will make a difference if you heat the garage also. In the cold flourescents flicker until warmed up.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

mjbelectric said:


> Any body got a good idea for lighting (NO FLUORESCENT I HEAR THERE OBSOLETE ) cheap lighting 240 or 120.????
> 
> 24 x 30 feet garage.:whistling2:


Doesn't cost you a penny to operate and the color redereing is not a problem:whistling2: 

http://www.sun-dome.com/index.html

View attachment 351


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Look into http://www.lithonia.com/products/family2.asp?brand=LL&family=AFP&producttype=Industrial%20Fluorescent&category=Industrials&subcategory=Heavy-Duty%20Industrials.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Doesn't cost you a penny to operate and the color redereing is not a problem


 
Doesn't work worth a damn at night though.:laughing: 




Fluorescent is still by far the best way to go.

A couple of 8' strips placed APPROPRIATELY will work well.


----------



## mjbelectric (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, someone told me that because of the mercury the bulbs maybe phased out. So much for hear say.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

There are more new energy saving flourescents out now than any other type of lamp.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

If the “Green Heads” outlawed anything it would be incandescent lighting. According to all the articles I have read, fluorescent lighting is apparently the savior of our ecosystem and will only become even more prevalent in the future along with new LED technology.


----------



## nakulak (Dec 10, 2007)

try flourescents:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

mjbelectric said:


> Any body got a good idea for lighting (NO FLUORESCENT I HEAR THERE OBSOLETE ) cheap lighting 240 or 120.????
> 
> 24 x 30 feet garage.:whistling2:


I think I heard that T-12 tubes will be no longer made after 2010 or 2012.
But in general flourescents are by no means obsolete.


----------

